# Just getting into slot cars .. What would u recommend?



## Bighomedog11 (Sep 2, 2004)

Hey i am wanting to get into slot car and set up a track in my basement.. But i am wondering whats the cheapest but good track to buy like a kit that can race 4 cars on it? Like is there a good name brand or something? I am looken for a track that has 4 slots for cars because i am wanting to get into it.. I have had a slot car track before like the cheap Tyco ones and they were fun but know i am looken for move up alittle and get something alittle better.. And i want to know if i can buy extras car and will they work on this track? Let me know.. 
THanks


----------



## pickeringtondad (Apr 14, 2005)

*a good place to start - good luck.*

This page has some good information: 

look for pages to the left under, "The Best" and "Track" and "Layouts" this should answer most of your questions. B.T.W. - look around for the best prices on this stuff, a good shopper can get a four lane setup for around $100.00 (thats with 4 cars in the set-up) 

http://www.hoslotcarracing.com/index.html

enjoy,

Pickeringtondad


----------



## Bighomedog11 (Sep 2, 2004)

OK were can i find one of those at? And whats a good brand name that makes 4 lane set up?


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

Oh, the answer to your question is easy. If you are interested in a home set made from sectional plastic track that's readily available and has a wide variety of turn choices for future expansion, Tomy AFX is the brand to buy, hands down. If you want to step up to something better, that's when you'll have to dig deeper and start setting aside a bit more hobby cash. Stay away from Life-Like if you care about expanding your layout very much. 

The best 4-lane starter sets for Tomy are the Super International Challenge and the 4Way Split. Note that 4 lane tracks are made by putting two 2-lane tracks next to each other. 

The previous post link is a good place to start. These sites have more pictures of tracks and may help you decide what you want. I know the first link below has a lot of dead links, but the ones that do resolve are worth sifting through the dead link chaff to see. The second link will keep you busy for a while, especially in the Archives.

http://www.geocities.com/paulhaak/tracks.html
http://www.howorld.net/pages/pageone.html


----------



## pickeringtondad (Apr 14, 2005)

Bighomedog11 said:


> OK were can i find one of those at? And whats a good brand name that makes 4 lane set up?



Here is an inventory of the track, slot cars and accessories included in the Tomy AFX Super International Race Set:


2 - 15" Terminal Tracks
12 - 15" Straights
2 - 9" Straights
8 - 6" Straights
6 - 3" Straights
1 - 15" Radius 1/8 Turn
6 - 12" Radius 1/8 Turns
12 - 9" Radius 1/4 Turns
9 - 9" Radius 1/8 Turns
28 -9" Radius 1/8 Turns
4 - Super G-Plus IndyCars
4 - Hand Controllers
2 - power paks

20 - Guard Rails
6 - Bridge Support Sets

4 - GT Body Clips
1 - Set of Color Lane Markers

Check Ebay, e-hobbies - I picked up two on ebay for $99.00 per six months ago. 

Enjoy,

Picktown


----------



## Bighomedog11 (Sep 2, 2004)

OK thanks alot for the infor guys!! I like this track http://www2.towerhobbies.com/cgi-bin/wti0001p?&I=LX0623&P=7

But it cost too much for me i am looken for something like that track with cars like for 100 or less maybe..


Edit

Is this a good 2 car track? http://www2.towerhobbies.com/cgi-bin/wti0001p?&I=LXBMM4&P=7

Just a bacis nice track? And are those cars good and fast? I can also upgrade them because i have a solder gun and stuff to add stuff onto them. I am wondering if i can buy extras cars like more AFX cars and will they work on that track?

A 2 car track is good for me to start with i guess and me and my dad can upgrade later on.. But if u have AIM and want to help me over there my s/n is Bighomedog11


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

'dog, you can start with any Tomy set and add to it as you see fit and can afford. The larger sets get you started with more layout options, but your wallet and available space will dictate how large you can go. If you are looking for economical alternatives then the Mattel/Tyco track is more cost effective and easier to find at yard sales and such. It's nearly as good as the Tomy, but with somewhat less corner variety. The Life-Like sets are further lacking in corner variety which is why they are less popular with serious hobbyists. But if you can get a lot of Life-Like track cheap and are cool with a 2-lane setup then Life-Like can get you a track to run on. Having a track to run on is important.

Just about any HO slot car will work on any brand track. The rare exceptions are cars you are unlikely to find for sale in hobby shops or sold online as new. 

Another option is 1:43 scale. It's very affordable and the quality of the cars is getting better all of the time. The cars are bigger than HO and won't run on HO tracks, but there are plenty of 1:43 cars available for purchase. I see small 1:43 sets available in lots of places you would not even expect, like discount drug stores for less than $10 for the whole set.


----------



## Bighomedog11 (Sep 2, 2004)

I might get the AFX Infinity Set 8.5 and go with that and add on to it and stuff get the hang of it.. And then i might upgrade the cars and the track


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

A problem with the Infinity set is that you only get 8.5 feet of track. That comes out to $4.70 a foot for track. It comes with 2 Turbo cars that retail for around $15.00 each in stores. The International Challenge comes with 50 feet of 2-lane track, so it's just $3.00 a foot at the full retail price. The International comes with 4 top of the line Super G+ cars that retail for between $20-$25 each in stores. As you can see, buying sets makes sense compared to buying individual cars. The same holds true for track. Getting more track via sets is less expensive than buying individual pieces. The final word however is that all of these cars, Turbo and SG+ are very fast. You won't really get a true feel for what they can and can't do on a 8.5 foot track. These cars need 8-12 feet of straightaway to approach top speed. 

Whatever you do, just try to get as much track as you can afford to buy in a set.


----------



## Bighomedog11 (Sep 2, 2004)

oh ok Thanks ill look around this update this thread when i am 100% sure what track i am going to get..


----------



## 41-willys (Jan 7, 2000)

I'm new the this hobby too, and have been asking the same type of questions. with all the reading and answers I received from good people here, I am going to get the super international set or 2 . It looks like the best value over all to me.


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*Didn't one of post a crazy low price??...*

I thought (I could be wrong though) that one of the board members had posted about a crazy low price for the Super Intl. set within the past couple months?? Anybody remember who gave that heads-up? I can't find it now. Seems to me I followed that link, because I was in the market, but did not need all that track. I ended up with a Big Block Battlers set I purchased from a local Hobbytown USA shop. I got it for about 115.00. It's got 40 feet of 2 lane track. I saw this online ad and thought it was pretty cheap *http://www.hobbylinc.com/prods/wa.htm*....tjd

BTW: The infinity track is fun, but its almost too much of a starter set. It's a given that you'll almost immediately want more track... But that's just my $0.02 on the subject.


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

tjd241 said:


> I thought (I could be wrong though) that one of the board members had posted about a crazy low price for the Super Intl. set within the past couple months?? Anybody remember who gave that heads-up? I can't find it now. Seems to me I followed that link, because I was in the market, but did not need all that track. I ended up with a Big Block Battlers set I purchased from a local Hobbytown USA shop. I got it for about 115.00. It's got 40 feet of 2 lane track. I saw this online ad and thought it was pretty cheap *http://www.hobbylinc.com/prods/wa.htm*....tjd
> 
> BTW: The infinity track is fun, but its almost too much of a starter set. It's a given that you'll almost immediately want more track... But that's just my $0.02 on the subject.


 
Wasn't that the thread citing EHobby selling the International for $89.95. I remember checking their site and they had it on a St Patrick's day special. At that price, they must have started celebrating early. Heck of deal when alot of us paid $120. or more for the same set. 

:thumbsup: rr


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=139160

started by Noddaz...

Umm the price went back up i guess.. how much was it before? 

Wes


----------



## Bighomedog11 (Sep 2, 2004)

OK most likely i am going to go with the Infinity track to start out with and upgrade after a month or soo later.. Thats going to tell me if i want to stay in the hobby or what..


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

Good luck BHD11. Any slot car track is better than no slot car track....ENJOY.

BTW: That was it RR...EHOBBIES. I bookmarked it, but when I saw how much it had gone back up to I thought I had goofed. That was a St Paddies Day massacre on the regualr price.


----------



## Manning (Mar 2, 2004)

Just gotta shop around.... these places occasionally have good deals. 

Hobbylinc.com
Hobbypeople.net

I got a super international and a 4 way for less than $200 shipped a couple of years ago from Hobbypeople. And still needed a bunch more track to finish my layout......and it's only 4' x 9'. 

I almost got a set from that St Patties day sale just to get 4 more cars....


----------



## Bighomedog11 (Sep 2, 2004)

oh ok ya something is better then nothing but when i get it ill update this thread saying what i got.. And Thanks for all the help


----------



## car guy (Nov 22, 2003)

Don't forget flea-bay, search for "super international", probably your best bet.


----------



## TK Solver (Mar 18, 2004)

I'll be shocked if you like slot car racing after trying out the Infiinity set. You won't even need to move your finger on the controller. Boredom will set in quickly.

Be patient and save up for a Super International. You'll be glad you did.


----------



## cjfasnacht (Feb 6, 2006)

if anyone needs help on slot cars im me.


----------



## HOTaxMan (Jun 26, 2006)

Bighomedog11 said:


> Hey i am wanting to get into slot car and set up a track in my basement.. But i am wondering whats the cheapest but good track to buy like a kit that can race 4 cars on it? Like is there a good name brand or something? I am looken for a track that has 4 slots for cars because i am wanting to get into it.. I have had a slot car track before like the cheap Tyco ones and they were fun but know i am looken for move up alittle and get something alittle better.. And i want to know if i can buy extras car and will they work on this track? Let me know..
> THanks


 I totally support the website he suggested since you're just getting into Slot Cars...Gregory Braun of www.hoslotcarracing.com was my mentor...i have the Super Scenic 70 layout in my garage...it was quite a project...can give you all of the details if you want...

Taxman


----------

